# Greetings from Indiana



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## hoyt88 (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Jeffersonian. Have fun here.


----------



## Muzzy10 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Welcome to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome! I too am new !:cheer2:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

*hey*

im new too
:hippie:


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

:welcome: To AcheryTalk :thumbs_up


----------

